# This is not a coffee cup, coffee cup



## vilasman (Aug 15, 2010)

Anybody else have one? What are your thoughts. I have 2 and I like them. I am using the lids that came from the store... and they aren't leaking


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't have a clue what you are talking about.  Could you elaborate?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 15, 2010)

I used the lid as a frisbee once.  What does your lid look like?


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 15, 2010)

Roadfix, do you have a link to this or a picture of yours?  As Andy said, I haven't got a clue what you are referring to here.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 15, 2010)

is this what you mean?  Looks interesting.


----------



## vilasman (Aug 16, 2010)

That is indeed what I am referring to. I am almost overwhelmed that I have managed to find something in the world of food that seemingly none of the rest of you foodie's have found. 
I have 2 of them.... I got the first one because it was more or less lime green and my wife sent me out while she was in a sorority meeting (colors lime green and purple) and I figured I would just stroll in with the lime green coffee cup... full of coffee so her sorors could ooo and ah over it. That mission was accomplished. 
But after she got to fiddling with it and I made her coffee... from the keurig in it a couple of times I decided I wanted one. Her's is the 12oz mine is 16 oz
they both fit in the keurig with the drip pan still in place. Hers takes the second largest setting on the keurig, mine takes the largest setting. In both cases, the machine fills the cup so that there is just enough space left in the cup to add cream and sugar. Because the top is domed like a for real starbucks cup you do not have a problem with your drink spurting out of the hole in the lid when you try to put the cap on. 
It is not the best insulator in the world. Nowhere near as good as a good thermos brand thermos. But it is better than a starbucks cup. And it is at least as good as a starbucks brand thermos. Every starbucks brand thermos I have had.... sucked. But it is microwave-able, it is dishwasher safe. You can buy extra lids for it. They come in a variety of colors. They also make some that are the spitting image of a real starbucks cup. And you will be saving the enviorment. But I mainly got one because I just like the panache of having a look alike starbucks cup that I can sport...
you all might not know that term, that I can display at home, when friends and sorors are over, or that I can take with me to the coffee shop, when I go there to hang out... while wife is doing sorority stuff. 
Both of the cups comfortably fit in my old car's rather small cup holders.
Both cups come with a rubber insulator, the cup gets quite hot when you first fill it with coffee. I would think you can expect the cup to keep your beverage at a comfortable drinking temperature for maybe 1 -1.5hrs.
And finally you can get them cheap at RossMarshallsTJMaxx


----------

